

Show HN: SimpleGeo Replacement (SimpleGeo will shut down March 31) - runako
http://www.geocoda.com

======
rsbrown
I support the idea (and your post got my upvote), but for a "Show HN" post it
would have been nice to be shown more than an announcement and a waiting list
signup.

~~~
runako
Thanks for the feedback! We actually agonized over just that, as we didn't
want to violate the spirit of the "Show HN" postings.

However, Urban Airship has put their customers (and us) on a very tight
schedule. We decided that it would be helpful for SimpleGeo customers to know
of a forthcoming alternative before March 30, to help with planning.

The extra lead time will also allow us to take suggestions as to what parts of
SimpleGeo mattered to their customers, so that we can get as much of that in
as possible before SimpleGeo goes dark. So if that's you, please reach out on
Twitter: @GeocodaHQ.

~~~
rsbrown
I'm not a SimpleGeo customer, but I can speculate what the number one priority
feature would be: a migration path. Even if you haven't launched yet, design
it, document it and share the steps for migrating. That would be a great "Show
HN" post.

------
mkonda
Looks pretty interesting.

Annoying that UrbanAirship cancelled SimpleGeo. Good for you for providing an
alternative. I hope the migration path is simple. Do you have any details?

------
dayfornight
Can't wait

